
Read 1k Words per Minute - frankydp
http://spritzinc.com/
======
DrScump
I _love_ the Spritzlet and use it for all long articles now.

BUT, one of the 3 computers I use daily can't run it; it is "gummed up" in
some way resulting in the Spritzlet always stuck on the "Loading Spritzlet"
phase.

All 3 are Windows 7-8 machines and Chrome is used in each case. 2 have
thorough adblock/ghostery/etc installed (the one on Windows 8.1 runs Spritzlet
OK, the other, on Win7 doesn't). Reboots and reinstalls have no effect.
Anybody else run into this?

